# Hard Hunt For a Limit



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

In big timber today, much of it logged, so it's full of treetops and slash. Add 4 inches of snow to that, and squirrels treeing in dens (hell, they cut the good timber), and it was all Tricks and Digger could do to get me a limit. But they hung in there, did it right. Damn tired tonight from dragging my 70 year old bones through those woods, shuffling snow all the way, but it was a great hunt and the dogs shined.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Sure wish you were closer. you had extended an invite to me but 2+ hours is too far to drive for squirrels (at least as far as my wife is concerned). you keep at em, and tell em Big John said "SMACK!". LOL Those look like some well tuned curs there bud. Mine is getting a little old and not as interested in hunting hard like he used to. Loves the run though. Just wont stay on a tree for long.
John


----------



## JMR (May 1, 2009)

nice limit and good looking dogs gepeto i have hunted with squirrle dogs before it is alot of fun love to whatch the dogs work been thinking of getting a dog or pup any suggestions on how to start


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

JMR said:


> nice limit and good looking dogs gepeto i have hunted with squirrle dogs before it is alot of fun love to whatch the dogs work been thinking of getting a dog or pup any suggestions on how to start


Although they're called curs, they're not curs like mongrels, they're curs as in a breed with a registry. Moreover there are many different kinds of curs. Tennessee Treeing Brindle Curs, Blackmouth Curs, Original Mtn Curs, etc. and so forth. They all have different hunting and treeing characteristics. Even within the breed, there are bloodlines that do certain things better than others. Some have colder tracking abilities. SOme open on track and some are silent. SOme hunt deep and hard. Some stay within 300 yards. Etc.

So this is just a way of saying that you should know what you'd prefer in a dog, how deep you want him to hunt, whether you also want to **** hunt with him, or even coyote hunt. And then do a little research and purchase a pup from someone who's got a bloodline going in the direction of your preference. Then, if you live in the country in a woods, you can just let the pup run loose and teach himself, encouraging him in certain directions. If not, it's a matter of putting in woods time and wearing out some boots. 

An alternative is to gather up about 2 to 3 thousand dollars and go try out dogs for sale. You can sometimes buy a decent one for that, but nobody is going to sell you a top dog for anything close to that, and you can end up more disappointed than you would with a pup that just made a marginal dog.

Well, I've rambled and it's all to say I don't know if I really have an answer to your question. I should have maybe said "I don't know, it all depends on lots of variables," but that wouldn't have sounded too good. If you have specific questions, maybe I could help better.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

i suggest the book, Squirrel dog basics. Great material. Cost me $15. think you can find info on the book on www.foothillshuntingdogs.com. Great site there for hunting dogs.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

geppeto that is purely awsome right there. i have hunted over beagles fro rabbits and labs and pointers for pheasant but have never hunted over dogs for squirrels. And it is awsome that you can still get out and do what you are doing at 70, i hope that I will be able to do the things that I love when i am that age. Congrats on the hunt and may ther be many more for you. If you are ever wanting a hunting partner let me know, i'm only about 20 mins from you.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

fishintechnician said:


> ... it is awsome that you can still get out and do what you are doing at 70....


If I'm not hunting or fishing, I'm thinking about hunting or fishing, or planning to go hunting or fishing somewhere, or making something to hunt or fish with, and it's been that way as long as I can remember. That's why I'm still healthy and can hunt all day almost every day, and that's why I never amounted to anything.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Gepetto said:


> If I'm not hunting or fishing, I'm thinking about hunting or fishing, or planning to go hunting or fishing somewhere, or making something to hunt or fish with, and it's been that way as long as I can remember. That's why I'm still healthy and can hunt all day almost every day, and that's why I never amounted to anything.


I'll second the latter part


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

boatnut said:


> I'll second the latter part


By seconding, are you agreeing with my admission, or are you confessing the same truth?  Also, does your post mark a first step toward acknowledging my acquaintance, or do you still prefer the dark closet for that bit of information?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Gepetto said:


> By seconding, are you agreeing with my admission, or are you confessing the same truth?  Also, does your post mark a first step toward acknowledging my acquaintance, or do you still prefer the dark closet for that bit of information?


OK, you got me there , you barstard. I ain't amounted to nothing either. I will come out of the dusty, musty closet and admit to being acquainted to ya, but might cost ya a dozen eggs


----------

